# Who do we cut?



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

PG - Rafer Alston/Mike James/Aaron Brooks/John Lucas
SG - Tracy McGrady/Luther Head/Kirk Snyder
SF - Shane Battier/Bonzi Wells/Steve Novak/Justin Reed
PF - Chuck Hayes/Carl Landry/Michael Harris
C - Yao Ming/Dikembe Mutombo/Jake Tsakalidis

Injured - Bob Sura

People Staying
Rafer Alston (Aw man)
Mike James
Aaron Brooks (Even if he gets buried on the bench)
Tracy McGrady
Luther Head
Kirk Snyder
Shane Battier
Bonzi Wells
Chuck Hayes
Yao Ming

That's 10. We're probably going to keep Mutombo and Landry

12

That leaves 3 more spots for

JL3, Steve Novak, Mike Harris, Justin Reed, Jake Tsakalidis and also Sura

Assuming that Big Jake won't be returning next year, I say we should cut JL3... Sura will be valuable so if we're going to keep him until the deadline... I'd say Mike Harris. If we keep him we will have 3 CHUCK HAYES ON OUR TEAM! O_O


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

The cuts come at the end of training camp, so right now we shouldn't have to worry. And Mike Harris is signed to a non-guaranteed deal.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

In a recent interview Adleman said he really isn't sure about Deke and what Deke wants to do. He doesn't think Deke will be with the team next year.

JLIII hasn't requested a trade but, he did say he wants to be somewhere he will get some PT this year. Obviously that will not be here. If we cut JLIII then we have to pay him the $770k for this season.

Man, I hope we have some sort of deal in place for a PF.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

dont worry, free agent signings have only just started, we have a lot of work to do but we have a lot of time to do it. Lets just trust this houston management for now.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> If we keep him we will have 3 CHUCK HAYES ON OUR TEAM! O_O



I am sorry, but there is only one Chuck.. the others are only marginally "like Chuck" 

I have really liked what I have seen of Harris though, so I would hope we can find a spot for him. Though I wanted Azubuike last year and we couldn't save space for him after the preseason. He would have been great in Adelman's proposed up tempo offense (as evidenced by what he can do in Golden States... but I digress).

someone is going to be packaged out... though at this point, its really hard to give any of the rotational players from last year up or to give up any of your potential rotational players this year... so where do you go from there.

-JL3 is minimal trade bait (if any at all)
-Sura's expiring contract may work as part of a deal for a team close to the luxury tax.
-Synder should do well in this system so we can't give him up.
-Luther earned his stripes and probably has the most trade value of any of our "releasable" players... but do you want to give up your fourth quarter specialist?
-Reed was someone that Houston wanted in the James trade, but I haven't heard a thing about the guy since then.. shouldn't he be playing in the summer league. Is he trade able? Would anyone even want him?
-Mutombo probably won't come back unless he is assured at least some playing time in the post season. He was really upset when JVG only gave him a few minutes a game against Utah. 

I guess I am just saying I am glad its Morey's job to make wine out of water and not mine.

As long as the qualifying offer comes through for Chuck, I will be happy.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Trades please do some trade.

Need to see some SF/SG/PG leaving for some PFs
Even trade them for next years draft picks.

Heard next years draft is stacked with quality PGs


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

^ We're probably not close to OJ Mayo and Derrick Rose.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sura has to go. He's taking up space. I haven't heard anything from Harris, Reed, or Tsakalidis. One of them will probably end up being traded.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

John Lucas definitely for multiple reasons. One he's a midget. Two i think he smokes weed, which i dont approve of. Three he's a midget.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hahahahahah ^


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i think we've given our 2nd round picks for the next 2 drafts away so possibly JL3 for a 2nd round pick just to clear roster space


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

good grief.. and it just got more difficult to decide...

Okay... first the people you have returning...


Rafer Alston
Mike James
Aaron Brooks
Tracy McGrady
Luther Head
Kirk Snyder
Shane Battier
Bonzi Wells
Chuck Hayes
Yao Ming

The List then grows....


Mike Harris (he's playing really well in the SL)
Steve Novak
Carl Landry (I think if they can he will spend time in the NBDL)
Justin Reed
Jackie Butler
Luis Scola
John Lucas
Deke Mutumbo
Sura (I think is going to retire - medically forced?)

I am seriously feeling stress right now!! LOL

Okay here's my prospective line up if Morey can keep from wheeling and dealing any more! LOL

C - Yao, Deke, Butler
PF - Chuckie, Scola, *Landry
SF - Battier, Harris, Snyder
SG - McGrady, Bonzi, Head
PG - James, Alston, *Brooks

So that leaves Novak, Reed, Lucas, and Sura with contracts on the floor.

*Possibly sent to NBDL... I know JVG thought players spending time in the NBDL was a waste, but it wasn't for Chuck, nor for Harris.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> good grief.. and it just got more difficult to decide...
> 
> Okay... first the people you have returning...
> 
> ...


Novak's contract is guaranteed. I don't think they cut him to keep Harris.

And Scola will probably be the starter, not Chuck _(sorry)_ :angel:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao/Mutombo/Butler
Scola/Hayes/Landry
Wells/Snyder/Novak
McGrady/Head
James/Alston/Brooks/Lucas

Trade the others. That includes Battier. Frankly we are too stacked at SF/SG we need to get rid of some Battier just happens to be the odd man out. If people really dont want to trade Shane then Luther must go.
Harris is talented but we are not losing Novak for him. Novak is on a guaranteed contract. Either that or Novak has to be traded. I dont mind if that happens but since he has such a sweet shot I would be disapointted to see him go.
Reed can only be traded after Aug 14th.
We need 4 PGs frankly we just arent strong enough there to not keep the depth available. 
If Francis comes back for mimimum wage then trade Rafer or drop Lucas to NBDL.
But I want to trade for a high high pick in the next draft. So Battier or Luther must go. For a draft pick and cash considerations.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Cutting players isn't so easy now. I want to keep Battier and Head, but then we have to get rid of someone else. There's probably more trades in the works. Let's see what happens.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Novak's contract is guaranteed. I don't think they cut him to keep Harris.
> 
> And Scola will probably be the starter, not Chuck _(sorry)_ :angel:


Honestly, I think you are right. I was just going with who will stay...not really the rotation.

As for Novak, I think they were hoping he would have a great summer league to up his stock for trading.

Even so, he could be on the roster and be sent down to the Dleague also. He's only played a year so they could conceivably send him down.

Harris is just too much fun to watch to let him go!! They did that to me last year with Buike!! They can't do it again!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if we could hassle the Hornets out of Chris Paul????


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Not very likely cause he's probably going to be there franchise player.

Maybe we should let Mutombo retire in peace? There isn't much more he can do and now he's in an uptempo system.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


HayesFan said:


> good grief.. and it just got more difficult to decide...
> 
> Okay... first the people you have returning...
> 
> ...


Actually, The Chron.com already said they're "trying to find JLIII a home" Morey also has said they wanna use Sura's contract in a trade, Luther's shooting is somewhat 'coveted'. I can pretty much GUARANTEE Novak isn't going anywhere, BULLARD 07 isn't being traded:biggrin:Everyone in the Orgn. seems "Sold" on giving Bonzai Bonzi another chance???:azdaja: Not too sure about how that's gonna work out frankly, too many egos here now...w/ MJ, Rafer, Bonzi Yao, Tmac, Scola? das alotta Testesterone in one lockeroom:lol:

They're going to have to move some bodies to the NBDL, and balance Youth, Shooting, Skills, Chemsitry, and Athleticism all at once; _I do not Envy Pretty Ricky _aka Coach Adelman -_ pretty Ricky's what dey call him . . ._:yay: CUTS - REED HARRIS???(maybe not SNYDER better watch-out)

TRADES- LUCAS, HEAD, SURA (this may come in a Sign/Trade for who knows??? Morey has been like Ice not letting on about his plans? Cool...:clap: )

On the Fence - ALSTON, SNYDER, HARRIS, BUTLER, DKE - Decisions are not concrete on any of these guys I bet. I haven't Heard Rick talk much about Rafer at all, or much about Kirk. I've heard Morey talk about Dke a little and Butler, Harris has been lots of good reports and was invited to training camp. He looks better every time I see him. He could play the 2/3 as a backup, can rebound/shoot better than Kirk?HIMMMNnnn sounds like a training camp issue? RAFER is a solid PG and could be traded easily to any team needing a PG like CLE/CHA/ATL/ORL/MIL but is it a good idea? Personally I DONT THINK SO...unless you really get something Great like a 1st rd draft pk or a great shooter/player, don't bother.
Rafer is younger than MJ, James could get hurt easily with more mins. Brooks will hit a wall, Skip you know can play 40mins and never miss a beat? No TOs, can pass.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Actually I think Hayes will be our starting PF at least for the first third of the season. When Scola gets used to NBA basketball, then he will start.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

bronx43 said:


> Actually I think Hayes will be our starting PF at least for the first third of the season. When Scola gets used to NBA basketball, then he will start.


It may work. It would be interesting if we can swap them in and out, like Hayes again Haslem builds.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I tend to agree, Hayes may be the starter for like the 1st month or so,then go with SCOLA. But Rick seems like a FAIRER COACH THAN JVG, he's going to go with who plays the best in camp? What's best for the Team, and that may be Chuckie, or Going Small first:

RAFER MJ TMAC SHANE YAO or RAFER TMAC SHANE HAYES YAO 
you never know He may through BONZI in the Starting Lineup???


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Has Matt Barnes been picked up? What about an S&T for Barnes.



Then you have a rotation of:

C - Yao, Butler, Deke
PF - Hayes, Scola, *Butler*
SF - Battier, Barnes, Novak, Harris
SG - McGrady, Bonzi, Snyder
PG - James, Alston, Brooks

Trade - Sura, Head, Reed for Barnes
Trade - JLIII for a second round pick
NBDL - Landry

Here is your 15 man roster.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

If Mutombo wants to stay, go ahead. I'm not sure if he'll have the fire he had when Yao was out, but he will help us. If he wants to retire, they he should do so without us holding him back.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Krimzon said:


> If Mutombo wants to stay, go ahead. I'm not sure if he'll have the fire he had when Yao was out, but he will help us. If he wants to retire, they he should do so without us holding him back.


As old as Mutumbo is, I don't think Butler is ready to do what Deke can do for us. In fact, I don't think Butler will ever be at Deke's level. As long as Deke can produce off the bench, Houston should do everything in its power to keep him.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i read somewhere that JL3 is 90% on the way out of houston and sura is going to be waived, sorry don't have the link


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Block said:


> John Lucas definitely for multiple reasons. One he's a midget. *Two i think he smokes weed, which i dont approve of.* Three he's a midget.


i'm pretty certain we would have to cut tmac too.
brooks should spend most of the season in the d-league


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You should try to send Reed and JLIII to Bobcats for Othella Harrington. Catz need a backup PG and even Reed can earn some minutes in that team. Big O can help with his experience, and he is also a good rebounder. Useful option to backup Chuck and Scola.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

That's quite decent really.
I mean, Lucas could have probably fetched more in the past, but with 3 small guards now on the roster he's pretty worthless, teams know he's not gonna be playing for the Rockets this year (barring a trade)


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> I tend to agree, Hayes may be the starter for like the 1st month or so,then go with SCOLA. But Rick seems like a FAIRER COACH THAN JVG, he's going to go with who plays the best in camp? What's best for the Team, and that may be Chuckie, or Going Small first:
> 
> RAFER MJ TMAC SHANE YAO or RAFER TMAC SHANE HAYES YAO
> you never know He may through BONZI in the Starting Lineup???


if we are starting shane at PF then bonzi should be starting next to tmac. he could help compensate for shane's poor rebounding and lack of physical presence


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Pimped Out said:


> i'm pretty certain we would have to cut tmac too.
> brooks should spend most of the season in the d-league


WHOA WHOA WHOA What? Am I hearing this right? I didn't know Tmac smokes weed? When did this happen?!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We got 20 guys now.

PG - Steve Francis/Mike James/Rafer Alston/Aaron Brooks/John Lucas
SG - Tracy McGrady/Luther Head/Kirk Snyder
SF - Shane Battier/Bonzi Wells/Steve Novak/Justin Reed
PF - Luis Scola/Chuck Hayes/Carl Landry/Mike Harris
C - Yao Ming/Dikembe Mutombo/Jackie Butler/Jake Tsakalidis

and of course Sura

We are going to keep

Steve Francis
Mike James
Aaron Brooks
Tracy McGrady
Shane Battier
Bonzi Wells
Luis Scola
Chuck Hayes
Yao Ming
Jackie Butler

That's 10. I know Luther's not there cause he's the only guy that we can trade. Rafer isn't there anymore either.

Keep Luther and Snyder

That's 12

That leaves 3 spots. If there's going to be a wild card position I'm pretty sure it'll go to Justin Reed cause Morey wanted him to be part of the Mike James trade. It would've been fine without Justin Reed but Morey wanted him and chances are we're not cutting him.

I think one of the spots will go to whoever we trade Rafer for unless it's an overseas prospect. If it's an overseas prospect give it to Mike Harris

I'll give the last spot to Novak.

PG - Steve Francis/Mike James/Aaron Brooks
SG - Tracy McGrady/Luther Head/Kirk Snyder
SF - Shane Battier/Bonzi Wells/Steve Novak/Justin Reed
PF - Luis Scola/Chuck Hayes/Mike Harris/Justin Reed (interchangeable)
C - Yao Ming/Jackie Butler

I think it's time to let Deke go.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao/Mutombo/Butler
Scola/Hayes/Landry
Wells/Snyder/(Novak/Harris)
McGrady/Head/Reed
Francis/(James/Alston)/Brooks

I dont mind who stays James or Alston but one has to be traded. 
Novak or Harris should have a season in the D-league.

Trade Battier he has the third biggest contract behind Yao & TMAC. Add Sura & Lucas to the trading block. 

Ps trade for better players (notably a passing PG) or fopr draft picks.
5 players need to find a new home.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's keep Harris.

PG - Alston/Mike James/Brooks
SG - T-Mac/Francis/Head
SF - Batier/Wells/Snyder
PF - Hayes/Scola/HARRIS
C - Yao/Dikembe/Butler


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree, Mike Harris was really solid from what I saw. He had a few good moments, and was all over the boards.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I hopped on the Harris bandwagon during summer league!

He's a hustler and he has a decent jumpshot. I think he will do well and help out, especially if Chuck and Scola keep fouling at this rate!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If the team wants to save itself some grief, just send Landry and Brooks down to the DLeague. (20 to 18)

Sura is gone via trade or buyout. (18 to 17)
JLIII gone via trade. (17 to 16)

Unfortunately that leaves a guy like Harris dangling. I'd love to see him make this team but his buyout might be the cheapest. (16 to 15)

The reality of this situation is we are going to be paying alot of players to leave.


Your 07-08 Houston Rockets:

C Yao/Deke/Butler
PF Hayes/Scola/Reed
SF Battier/Snyder/Novak
SG TMac/Bonzi/Head
PG MJ/Steve/Rafer

Barring any kind of trade that would changes anything above, this is what makes the most sense financially. Unless Adleman falls in love with Harris, the only way he makes this team is if the buyout Reed or Novak which would mean Harris is awful special.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

we can't send Landry or Brooks down to the Dleague. They will still count against our 15 man roster.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> we can't send Landry or Brooks down to the Dleague. They will still count against our 15 man roster.


That's really stupid. Send them to Europe then?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Reed's gone. Landry's gone (what a waste of money for the rights to the pick, oh well). JLIII's prob gone for nothing in return. Sura's gonna be let go. Last cut is the hard one... and at this point I'd consider cutting either Snyder (talented young guy, but he's gonna be buried on the bench and will prob not be happy about it) or Novak (will we get any production out of him??)

With Deke aging it would be a good idea to keep Butler around, and Harris just seems too god to pass on right now.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to see Brooks, Butler, and Landry to play in the next game. Reed got his chance even though he was going to be cut. I say we keep Harris, but I would like to see him play again to make a final decision.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I know we are letting go five players. Sura, John Lucas III, Reed are gone with no question asked. To me Landry/Harris and Novak are the next two logical cuts. We need to keep Butler because he is a prospect and the only backup center that will most likely play behind Yao when Deke retires. Deciding between Landry and Harris is a little bit tricky. We have duplicated players in Hayes, Landry, and Harris. They are all tough, hustle, but undersized at their position. Since Hayes has sign the extension deal, there is no way the Rockets are cutting him. It will be a performance dual between Landry and Harris with Harris has the upper hand for now after the first preseason game. I still believe Novak will become the deadly 3 point shooter advertised, but I don't think he will have a role on the team. I think he will be really good on Steve Nash's team. We should trade Novak because it is better for his development and his career.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Novak, Landry or Harris? :whoknows:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said there are no plans to make cuts until the Oct. 26 deadline.
> 
> "It's the deadline," Morey said. "That's the timetable. You need to give everyone a full chance to make it, I think. There is interest in the players. Obviously, we have to get down to 15.
> 
> "The best scenario would be if we could move them. There's interest in some of the players that might not make it. We're likely not going to be able to move all of them, so there's going to be some tough (decisions) at the end. We're not sure how it's going to play out. We need to give the players the time to show us what they can do, and us as long as we can to reconcile the roster."


Link


----------



## zeromale (Oct 8, 2007)

Krimzon said:


> Cutting players isn't so easy now. I want to keep Battier and Head, but then we have to get rid of someone else. There's probably more trades in the works. Let's see what happens.


Cutting players isn't so easy now


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think we should be getting Mike Harris. Just a bit more shifting around on the depth chart...

PG - Alston/Francis/Brooks
SG - McGrady/James/Head
SF - Battier/Wells/
PF - Scola/Hayes/
C - Yao/Mutombo/Butler

I can say those are the locks. You know I think we would be fine if we cut Butler cause Scola can play some 5 and it's not that big of a problem because a lot of teams play small ball now. TIME TO EVALUATE EACH ONE

Mike Harris

Position - SF/PF

Pros
Decent mid-range game
Strong/Athletic... I think
Rebounds well
Finishes at the basket
Looks badass in that headband

Cons
Tweener guy
Similar game to Chuck Hayes
Financial stuff. He's not that much better than the other choices but we're gonna have to pay some more to keep him on the team.

Snyder

Pros
Athletic
Can shoot the 3
Finishes at the rim
Plays on the wing
Potential
Organization likes him

Cons
We're loaded on the wing

Steve Novak

Pros
One of the (if not) best shooters on the team.
Can play a bit of PF.
Good in Adelman's system (Peja anyone?)

Cons
We got shooters
We're loaded on the wing

Carl Landry

Pros
We don't waste our money if we get him.
Most PF-y on the team. (but not the best, see Rafer.)

Cons
Still kind of undersized
Looks like a little boy.

Justin Reed

Pros
Plays SF/PF
Most experienced out of all the choices

Cons
Off court problems
Eats 2 hot dogs with cheese and ketchup and mustard before each game.
Probably sucks the most.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I would cut Novak, Reed and Landry ( and JLIII and Sura, obviously).


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This is my new roster 

Yao/Mutombo/Butler
Scola/Hayes/Landry
Battier/Wells/Snyder
McGrady/Head
Francis/James/Alston/Brooks

Then we need to to trade James or Alston for draft picks & elevate Harris.

Novak,Reed,Lucas,Sura need to be traded. Our backcourt is stacked.

If we can trade Landry & a backcourt player for a talented front court player I would do it in a second.

Our front court does still look the tiniest bit weak.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

at the moment it looks like novak, reed, lucas and sura are the ones out, harris has easily outplayed them and butler just has so much upside


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Without a doubt you can scratch Reed, Lucas, and Sura off.

This leaves two to cut.

Could part of the reason Landry had contract negotiation issues is because Morey realized that he got a bit happy acquiring all of these second round picks and wanted to lessen the blow if it came down to money? Seeing that Harris is having a good camp I think Landry is out.

I think it really is going to boil down to whether we feel we need another athlete or the shooter. We have alot of guys that like to shoot. Doesn't mean they are shooters. We also have alot of athletes. If you are an athlete then you are an athlete. (Pretty profound huh!!!) I kinda feel like John Madden with that one.

Point being, they are probably going to go with the shooter. It really sucks because I like Harris but, the rockets will stick with Novak.

OF COURSE ALL OF THIS GOES OUT THE WINDOW IF WE ACTUALLY MAKE SOME DEALS.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Waive Luther Head. :bsmile:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

typical. ehmunro will do anything for head


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I really think Battier is better off the bench. He doesn't generate enough offense for a starting SF.

Yao/Butler/Mutombo
Hayes/Scola/Harris
T-Mac/Battier/Wells
MJ/Head/Snyder
Alston/Francis/Brooks

IR=
Mutombo
Harris
Brooks


----------



## zeromale (Oct 8, 2007)

i think JL3, Steve Novak will be cut


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> I really think Battier is better off the bench. He doesn't generate enough offense for a starting SF.
> 
> Yao/Butler/Mutombo
> Hayes/Scola/Harris
> ...


what? we have offense now we need defense this year plus he can shoot a good % why would he be good off the bench? again _whaaat?_


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Battier is the perfect man at 3. DO NOT bench him. We need dynamics on the court.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

With Harris getting cut that all but seals the deal on the last three cuts.

Harris (waived)
Sura (waived - 1mil buyout)
JLIII (waived - unless traded)

It is going to come down to Novak or Reed. I posted this in the Harris thread too. Since finances came into play when Harris was waived it only makes sense that Novak is the last cut since Reed and Snyder make significantly more than he does.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> what? we have offense now we need defense this year plus he can shoot a good % why would he be good off the bench? again _whaaat?_


I'm concern TMac is getting too old and slow to play SG. He going to get tired by the end of the season chasing around the smaller guards.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> With Harris getting cut that all but seals the deal on the last three cuts.
> 
> Harris (waived)
> Sura (waived - 1mil buyout)
> ...


We need 2 more cuts, not one. So both Novak and Reed could get cut.



yaontmac said:


> I'm concern TMac is getting too old and slow to play SG. He going to get tired by the end of the season chasing around the smaller guards.


Battier was the one that guarded the better offensive players, so TMac never had to chase anyone around.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Besides the certain moves, to release Sura and John Lucas III, the Rockets will have to make two other cuts, likely from among Justin Reed, Jackie Butler, Steve Novak and Snyder. Reed doesn't seem to fit, especially with Carl Landry looking like a good project at the position. As for Butler or Novak, I don't buy the argument that Butler is insurance if Yao Ming and/or Dikembe Mutombo get hurt. You can find a big guy to fill in. And if you need more than that, Butler's not the solution. Not yet, anyway.
> 
> Better to determine which guy can help you more someday. Butler is very big and very young, just 22 years old. Novak has that shooting stroke, which never hurts. It took Boki Nachbar (a very different athlete) until his fifth season to shoot 40 percent, but there are those now arguing that the Rockets should have kept him around and waited. I don't remember anyone saying that three years ago, but it seems worth giving Novak another year.


Link


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Reed is probably going to be waived. The last cut will be between Butler, Novak, and Snyder. I have a feeling Butler is going to go. I haven't seen him play to many minutes...then again I haven't seen the last two or three preseason games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With their preseason schedule complete, the Rockets returned to practice on Saturday without center Jackie Butler and guard John Lucas III who are expected to be placed on waivers later today.
> 
> ...
> With the expected release of Lucas and Butler, the Rockets would have 17 players on the roster, including Bob Sura who is not with the team. In addition to Sura, they will have to trim one more player by the Monday deadline to be at the roster limit of 15 players.


Link

That would leave Reed and Sura as the final cuts.


----------

